# Confused in rig configuration



## manojchandan (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi friends! I use to play in my friend's system, which has *"Core 2 Quad, 4GB DDR3, 9800GTX+ 512MB"* and I'm satisfied with that performance. Now planning for a new rig with

*"AOC-Air black LED 20inch or LG-E2040T LED 20inch (Dual monitor), 
Asus M4A88TM, 
AMD Phenom II 945, 
Seagate 500GB, 
Corsair 1333 2x2GB, 
Samsung 22x Writer, 
Cooler Master Elite 430 cabinet or NZXT GAMMA, 
Cooler Master Hyper TX3- CPU cooler,
XFX ATI Radeon HD 5770, 
any UPS"*. 


     Confused in choosing a graphics card between _HD 5770, HD 5750, GTS 250, HD 6850_ and _PSU like Corsair, CM_ are said as good but please tell about _Huntkey 500W, FSP SAGA II 500, Zebronics platinum 500w, etc_ that are priced low. 

     My maximum budget is *40K*. *Main factors are less power consumption and play some games like Prototype*. l can compromise a little bit with graphics but not less than that mentioned old system. This rig will also be used for working purpose which makes it to run several hours restless. 

    Will it make any overheat issues in future as AMD produce more heat? What will happen if I use 600V instead of 1Kv UPS? 

    I have to attach dual monitor for my work purpose which I can buy after few days. I could extend my pocket some more but don't want to install something I never use.

_Power consumption in to be mainly considered in every aspect_. Please suggest any changes in this configuration that could make best for me.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 12, 2011)

Component|Model|Price
CPU|Intel i5 2400|9.5k
Motherboard|Intel DH67BL B3|5.5k
RAM|Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz|2.3k
HDD|Seagate 500GB|1.7k
DVD|LG\Samsung|0.9k
Case|NZXT Gamma|2k
Power SUpply|FSP SagaII 500W|2k
Graphic Card|Sapphire HD6850|9.5k
UPS|APC 800VA|3k
Monitor|20" Monitor|6k
Total||42.4k


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

manojchandan said:


> Will it make any overheat issues in future as AMD produce more heat?


The config which you mentioned in your post:


Spoiler



*"AOC-Air black LED 20inch or LG-E2040T LED 20inch (Dual monitor), 
Asus M4A88TM, 
AMD Phenom II 945, 
Seagate 500GB, 
Corsair 1333 2x2GB, 
Samsung 22x Writer, 
Cooler Master Elite 430 cabinet or NZXT GAMMA, 
Cooler Master Hyper TX3- CPU cooler,
XFX ATI Radeon HD 5770, 
any UPS"*.


will produce less heat and also consume less power than your friend's Intel Core 2 Quad + nVidia 9800GTX+. Why? AMD Phenom II 945 is a newer generation processor than Core 2 Quad and ATi HD 5770 is a newer generation graphic card than nVidia 9800GTX+.

But then, Intel Core i5-2400 (sandy bridge) will produce less heat and consume less power than AMD Phenom II 945. Why? Sandy Bridge is a newer generation processor than AMD Phenom II. AMD is long due a refresh in their processor line up.



manojchandan said:


> What will happen if I use 600V instead of 1Kv UPS?


You meant VA. Volt-ampere. The watt rating is given by the VA rating multiplied by the power factor. Power factor is typically 0.7. 600 VA UPS will provide you back-up if your PC draws ~420w of power. Get the 1kVA UPS if your PC draws ~700w of power.


manojchandan said:


> My maximum budget is *40K*. *Main factors are less power consumption and play some games like Prototype*. l can compromise a little bit with graphics but not less than that mentioned old system. This rig will also be used for working purpose which makes it to run several hours restless.


Strong suggestion to go for the configuration posted by Ishu Gupta. 



manojchandan said:


> I have to attach dual monitor for my work purpose which I can buy after few days. I could extend my pocket some more but don't want to install something I never use.


Strong suggestion to go with HD 5770 then. You can use upto 3 monitors with it if it has a DP aside from DVI and HDMI. If you need better performance (which also translates to slightly more power consumption in this case) go with HD 6850.


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 12, 2011)

Here, Sapphire HD6850 is around 11.5k to 12k.. Thats I'm looking for HD5770 which is 8.5k.
Actually what will be the difference?
Which will stand to 9800GTX+?

Suggest any LED monitors - 20". Heard like LED will not affect eyes as of LCD. Am I right?

Sorry.. Thats 600VA instead of 1KV..


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

manojchandan said:


> Here, Sapphire HD6850 is around 11.5k to 12k.. Thats I'm looking for HD5770 which is 8.5k.
> Actually what will be the difference?
> Which will stand to 9800GTX+?


HD 5770 is faster than 9800GTX+ and also with much lower power consumption.



manojchandan said:


> Suggest any LED monitors - 20". Heard like LED will not affect eyes as of LCD. Am I right?


Both are LCD monitors. The correct term is LED-backlit LCD. LED back-lit helps in producing much blacker blacks and gives you better contrast ratio compared to traditional CCFL-backlit. Both do equal harm to eyes. 



manojchandan said:


> Sorry.. That 600VA instead of 1KV..


800VA UPS is enough for your machine.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 12, 2011)

And HD6850 is faster than HD5770.
Your prices are high. Look around more or buy online.
Sapphire HD 6850 GDDR5 1GB Graphic Card â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India Its 9.2k here.


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 12, 2011)

Checked the local price list.
Its about 5.5K differes. That is AMD 945 + board = 10.5K and i5 + board = 16K..
Is this 5.5K worth for intel combination? in what concern?

suggest one monitor? Shopkeeper told like that AOC LED will consume only 15W where LG LED will consume 20Watts and also both has good contrast ratio. Any other best as because I doubt on AOC??


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

manojchandan said:


> suggest one monitor? Shopkeeper told like that AOC LED will consume only 15W where LG LED will consume 20Watts and also both has good contrast ratio. Any other best as because I doubt on AOC??


well, you're being too paranoid. If I believe what your shopkeeper says, the difference is only 5w. LCD monitors typically use ~50w, but we're talking of the difference anyways. [taking one is 50w and the other is 55w]

Now if you'll run both the monitors for the whole year, the difference in their consumption will be: 0.005*24*365 = 43.8 units. Which translates to Rs. 175 OVER a year. (Rs. 4 per unit) You're being too paranoid, tbh. Just go for the monitor which gives you better image quality and stop worrying about power consumption.


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 12, 2011)

ico said:


> well, you're being too paranoid. If I believe what your shopkeeper says, the difference is only 5w. LCD monitors typically use ~50w, but we're talking of the difference anyways. [taking one is 50w and the other is 55w]
> 
> Now if you'll run both the monitors for the whole year, the difference in their consumption will be: 0.005*24*365 = 43.8 units. Which translates to Rs. 175 OVER a year. (Rs. 4 per unit) You're being too paranoid, tbh. Just go for the monitor which gives you better image quality and stop worrying about power consumption.



Actually I didn't mentioned the entire story. I choose these monitors after having some factors like contrast ratio, response time, brightness, etc along with power consumption. 

I can easily find the reviews of LG but locals say AOC was best as factors like Power, bla.., bla... 

All I need is verification from you guys.. 

---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 AM ----------

I Want to run this system for several hours, so is it necessary to install cpu cooler?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 12, 2011)

Check out the monitor prices here:
www.bwindia.net/Find+iT+Fast+Welcome?filter0=200


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 12, 2011)

I Want to run this system for several hours, so is it necessary to install cpu cooler?


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

manojchandan said:


> I Want to run this system for several hours, so is it necessary to install cpu cooler?


Not needed at all.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 12, 2011)

Not necessary to install cooler. Intel Sandybridge is very cool.
And its very worth the 5k.


PS: Don't listen to shopkeepers. They just want more profit.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 12, 2011)

For the monitor try to get a Dell ST2220L @ 8.5 , which has LED-Backlighting n Full HD Resolution.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

manujohn said:


> For the monitor try to get a Dell ST2220L @ 8.5 , which has LED-Backlighting n Full HD Resolution.



Else, on budget constraint OP can opt for Benq G2220HD - 7.3k..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Else, on budget constraint OP can opt for Benq G2220HD - 7.3k..



First of all Dell ST2220L has been discontinued.
Its been replaced by Dell ST2220M, which has light-bleed issues.

The BenQ G2220HD, as suggested by *mailme.manju*, is very good and costs less than the Dell ones above.


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone tell me
*AMD PHENOM II X4 945 + ASUS M4A88TM* * Vs * *INTEL i5 2400 + INTEL DH67BL B3*

Because I can spend on HD6850 if AMD is chosen else want to go with HD5770..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

manojchandan said:


> Anyone tell me
> *AMD PHENOM II X4 945 + ASUS M4A88TM* * Vs * *INTEL i5 2400 + INTEL DH67BL B3*
> 
> Because I can spend on HD6850 if AMD is chosen else want to go with HD5770..



Intel hands down mate.


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 12, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Intel hands down mate.



whats the reason?


----------



## sunny4691 (Mar 12, 2011)

manojchandan said:


> Anyone tell me
> *AMD PHENOM II X4 945 + ASUS M4A88TM* * Vs * *INTEL i5 2400 + INTEL DH67BL B3*
> 
> Because I can spend on HD6850 if AMD is chosen else want to go with HD5770..


Intel i5 2400 is definately better than phenom II x4 945 comparing processor wise, but imo phenom with hd6850 will be much better than an i5 with hd5770 in gaming scenario


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

manojchandan said:


> whats the reason?



Intel processors This one - sandy bridge produces less heat also much powerful than Corei5 or phenoms 
*
ONLY PROBLEM U CANNOT OVERCLOCK *

Performance wise SANDY BRIDGE is good value for money !

15K is nice combo for mobo + proccy 

Also *dont get FSP saga* better buy Tagan /corsair VX450 !


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 12, 2011)

*Cooler Master Extreme Power Series 500  - Rs.3000
Cooler Master Extreme Power Series 600  - Rs.3500
Corsair SMPS CMPSU-450VX                  - Rs.3500
FSP SAGAII SMPS 500                          - Rs.2400
Tagan TG500-U37 500W                       - Rs.3300
FSP Blue Storm Pro 500W                      - Rs.3500
Silverstone 500W (SST-ST50F)              - Rs.2900
Zebronics Pro 600W                             - Rs.3500
Zebronics Platinum  600w                      - Rs.3000
Zebronics Platinum  500w                      - Rs.1900 
Antec 450W (VP450P)                          - Rs.2600  * 

Suggest one with best value for money,etc. that won't crash my system.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tagan 500w or VX 450 !


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

manojchandan said:


> *Cooler Master Extreme Power Series 500  - Rs.3000
> Cooler Master Extreme Power Series 600  - Rs.3500
> Corsair SMPS CMPSU-450VX                  - Rs.3500
> FSP SAGAII SMPS 500                          - Rs.2400
> ...



In this list, vx450 anyday...


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 12, 2011)

At last stuck with this



Component|Model|Price
CPU|Intel i5 2400|10k
Motherboard|Intel DH67BL B3|6k
RAM|Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz|2.3k
HDD|Seagate 500GB|1.8k
DVD|LG\Samsung|0.9k
Case|NZXT Gamma|2.2k
Power Supply|Corsair VX450|3.5k
Graphic Card|Sapphire HD5770|7.8k
UPS|APC 800VA|3k
Monitor|LG E2040T-LED 20"|6.5k
Total||44k

*Vs*



Component|Model|Price
CPU|AMD PHENOM II - 945|6.2k
Motherboard|Asus M4A88TM|4.5k
RAM|Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz|2.3k
HDD|Seagate 500GB|1.8k
DVD|LG\Samsung|0.9k
Case|NZXT Gamma|2.2k
Power Supply|Corsair VX450|3.5k
Graphic Card|Sapphire HD6850|11.5k
UPS|APC 800VA|3k
Monitor|LG E2040T-LED 20"|6.5k
CPU Cooler|CM Hyper TX3|1.2k
Total||43.6k

Will buy a Dell HD later as I need dual monitor....
any modification suggestions please


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> First of all Dell ST2220L has been discontinued.
> Its been replaced by Dell ST2220M, which has light-bleed issues.
> 
> The BenQ G2220HD, as suggested by *mailme.manju*, is very good and costs less than the Dell ones above.



who told you dell st2220l has been discontinued.? st2220m is just the non HDMI version.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ You are right and I think he meant the less availability of ST2220L . It is one of the best choice under 8.5k.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

manojchandan said:


> *
> Corsair SMPS CMPSU-450VX                  - Rs.3500
> FSP SAGAII SMPS 500                          - Rs.2400
> Tagan TG500-U37 500W                       - Rs.3300
> ...


These are good with Corsair VX450 being the best.

Cooler Master, Zebronics are NOT reliable brands.

And just go for the Intel Core i5-2400 configuration. I mentioned in my first post that it is a newer generation processor.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

G2220 is popular one can get with 8K !


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

But I will personally refer DELL Monitors


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 12, 2011)

manojchandan,
You better go with DELL IN2020M rather than LG E2040T.
Also go for intel i5-2400. Its a SB processor and is of latest technology. And no AMD proccy in this world can beat any SB.
Better you dont opt for a GPU now. Work with intel's internal graphics (which is way better than Radeon 5450 @ 2.5k) for now. Save a little more and get Radeon 6850 later, also it would be cheap by then.
So, my suggestio you go with intel i5-2400 or 2500k. Intel i5-2500k @ 1.5k will be even better. It also has very high internal graphics which u can use until u get ur hands on Radeon 6850.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

^^no, intel graphics are not better than 5450. the k series processor graphics equal a 5450 and the non k are behind. and even then those all integrated and 5450 are total crap for gaming.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jas, googling will show it to you.
Or else check it here:
Intel Sandy Bridge i5-2400 graphics Vs ATI Radeon HD5450 | Starred Reviews

5450 is not for gaming, i know that very well. But as OP's budget is heavy thats why i am suggesting him to use intel's internal graphics till he saves more for Radeon 6850.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

^^The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge GPU Performance Review - Page 1/10 | techPowerUp


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, whats wrong. Its the samething i meant i.e SB have much better graphics than any other processor.

Check the k series graphics comparission here:
www.dslreports.com/r0/download/1617638~789abd8f70a3a06f7e6148e6d54e3ca5/CyberLink MediaEspresso.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

if you check the ones i mentioned k ones almost same as 5450.!!!

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

and thats not a gaming benchmark you mentioned!!! its video encoding and quick sync is faster definitely,


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ya, i know that its a video encoding.
From ur link its clear that k series graphics beat 5450 in many benchmarks except a few.
But from the link i suggested its clear that i5-2400 graphics is same as Radeon 5450.


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

@OP: Just go for the Sandy Bridge config. There is no point for going an old generation processor now which is due to be replaced.


saswat23 said:


> Yes, whats wrong. Its the samething i meant i.e SB have much better graphics than any other processor.


This won't be true soon. Watch this video.


Spoiler



[youtube]mdPi4GPEI74[/youtube]


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 13, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Ya, i know that its a video encoding.
> From ur link its clear that k series graphics beat 5450 in many benchmarks except a few.
> But from the link i suggested its clear that i5-2400 graphics is same as Radeon 5450.



in every game 5450 is better except F1 2010 and UT3 in the techpowerup link!


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 14, 2011)

Guys your suggestions are good but I have only 40k in my pocket. I can make up-to 2k max. Also I have no plan to upgrade it later except adding a monitor. All I want a system without lagging in medium settings that equaling 9800GTX+. So help me to choose.


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2011)

^^
as posted by Ishu.


Ishu Gupta said:


> Component|Model|Price
> CPU|Intel i5 2400|9.5k
> Motherboard|Intel DH67BL B3|5.5k
> RAM|Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz|2.3k
> ...


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 14, 2011)

I did not notice that the OP is from Chennai. 

@OP: First, stay away from theitdepot at all costs. They only try to rob you off your money.
As for the config, go for a SB based system. It will help you a lot since it is the latest technology.
So the Intel based config is good,


Component|Model|Price
CPU|Intel i5 2400|10k
Motherboard|Intel DH67BL B3|6k
RAM|Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz|2.3k
HDD|Seagate 500GB|1.8k
DVD|LG\Samsung|0.9k
Case|NZXT Gamma|2.2k
Power Supply|Corsair VX450|3.5k
Graphic Card|Sapphire HD5770|7.8k
UPS|APC 800VA|3k
Monitor|LG E2040T-LED 20"|6.5k
Total||44k
The only place I suggest that you can cut down is the UPS, if you absolutely can not extend that 2k. Use a stabilizer(lieing around your home) instead until you are able to get a UPS. 
The reason I am asking not to change any of the components is that, once you start using the system, it is likely that you will want to run programmes that are more demanding than what you have in mind. So you need atleast some headroom if you dont want to upgrade again in 6 months. But you are free to do as you please.


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 14, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> I did not notice that the OP is from Chennai.
> 
> @OP: First, stay away from theitdepot at all costs. They only try to rob you off your money.
> As for the config, go for a SB based system. It will help you a lot since it is the latest technology.
> ...




I see the mobo has support for USB 3.0 but thats not required for my purpose. So is there any way to cutoff mobo price and get HD6850? or stick with HD5770 and get UPS?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 14, 2011)

@OP: Sorry that I posted the earlier config, I think the config suggested by Ishu is a lot better. Which is as follows,


Component|Model|Price
CPU|Intel i5 2400|9.5k
Motherboard|Intel DH67BL B3|5.5k
RAM|Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz|2.3k
HDD|Seagate 500GB|1.7k
DVD|LG\Samsung|0.9k
Case|NZXT Gamma|2k
Power SUpply|FSP SagaII 500W|2k
Graphic Card|Sapphire HD6850|9.5k
UPS|APC 800VA|3k
Monitor|20" Monitor|6k
Total||42.4k

But one aspect about the above config is the PSU. Corsair's 450W PSU can easily give you 530W, whereas FSP may not be able to. [Please clarify this, anyone]


---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

You cannot cut off the Intel mobo, it is the cheapest SB mobo currently.

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------

Try to procure all the components from Ritche street by yourself. I am sure you will end up getting great deals.


----------



## Joker (Mar 14, 2011)

manojchandan said:


> I see the mobo has support for USB 3.0 but thats not required for my purpose. So is there any way to cutoff mobo price and get HD6850? or stick with HD5770 and get UPS?


there is no cheaper motherboard available afaik. so go for the motherboard which ishu mentioned. also make sure that u have the *B3* version of that motherboard in chennai. verify this first and then proceed for the purchase. else wait for 1-2 weeks.


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 14, 2011)

Will checkout all the components price in Ritche street.

Can any one say that HD5770 or HD6850 is equal-lent to 9800GTX+


----------



## Joker (Mar 14, 2011)

hd 5770 is a lot better than 9800gtx+ in performance and much lower in power consumption.

hd 6850 will perform better than hd 5770 but with slightly more power consumption than hd 5770. which means, hd 6850 is a lot LOT better than 9800gtx+ and with lower power consumption than 9800gtx+.

choice is yours.

hd 6850 > hd 5770 >> 9800gtx+.


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2011)

manojchandan said:


> Can any one say that HD5770 or HD6850 is equal-lent to 9800GTX+





ico said:


> HD 5770 is faster than 9800GTX+ and also with much lower power consumption.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 14, 2011)

HD6850 is the best performer out of HD5770 , HD6850 and 9800GTX+. It is also the most future proof gfx card for you. So go for it eyes closed.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

..*do not suggest bottom psu placement cabinets with fsp saga ii*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ..*do not suggest bottom psu placement cabinets with fsp saga ii*



+1



*@OP* get Corsair CX400 @2.5k if you're gonna go with Gamma.


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 15, 2011)

checked the prices with dealers,, in Chennai,,

*Amd Phenom II x4 945 - Rs.6300
GA 880GMA UD2H - Rs.4300
Corsair 1333Mhz 2x2GB- Rs.2400
Seagate 500GB - Rs.1750
Samsung 22x - Rs.850
Sapphire HD6850 - Rs.11600
Nzxt Gamma - Rs.2170
Corsair VX450 - Rs.3700
APC 800va - Rs.2800
Dell IN2020M - Rs.6850*

also

*LG E2040T - Rs.6600
Asus M4A88TM - Rs.3900
Power Color HD6850 - Rs.10800
Sapphire HD5770 - Rs.8000 * 


1) Intel i5 2400 will be available only after a month in Chennai. Many dealers said as not yet released in Chennai. I want to buy in 3 days so what can I do? 
2) What is the difference between Dell & Lg monitors that I have specified?
3) Will Power color do as Sapphire?
4) What is the difference between these two mobos?
5) Anyway to use other PSU that costs less? 

want to buy in 3 days


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

order 2400 online if you want. but you might have to wait for B3 revision mobos.
get DELL.
yes, get from these - powercolor, sapphire, msi, asus
the gigabyte one has usb3 and sata3 and is good for overclockers.
get corsair vx450w only.
dont compromise on graphics card if you game. get 6850.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, Jaskanwar is right.
Go for DELL IN2020M. I think bargaining will make its cost to around 6.4k.
Also go with Corsair if u opt for GAMMA.

Dont, The ITDepot have SB too..
So, better order i5-2400 online


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

Stay away from itdepot, if possible.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 16, 2011)

@OP if possible, go to ITDEPOT store in prson.... But dont order onlin at itdepot.... I got Gamma from there for 1.9k...

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------




manojchandan said:


> Sapphire HD6850 - Rs.11600
> Nzxt Gamma - Rs.2170
> Corsair VX450 - Rs.3700
> APC 800va - Rs.2800



Where u got prices from?
check these prices again...
I hope u r refering APC 650va, ryt?
vx450 must b 300 less....


----------



## manojchandan (Mar 19, 2011)

Is there anyway that Nvidia could beat Ati graphics priced under 10k?
If yes then can I use in AMD processors?


----------



## bapun (Apr 4, 2011)

hello there friends 
i am having a 
INTEL CORE 2 Duo E 7500 2.93GHZ 
MOTHER BOARD--- INTEL DG-35
HDD---7200RPM SEAGATE 320 GB
DVD WRITER ----SONY DVD WRITER 
& not used any certified power suppy  now i hav purchased a graphics card 
ASUS EAH6850 DirectCU NO GOOD POWERSUPPLY IS AVIAILABLE HERE IN ORISSA BHUBANESWAR SO I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE IF ZEBRONICS PLATINUM SERIES 700 WATT CAN HANDLE MY PC WITH GRAPHICS CARD 
I JUST WANT THE REVIEWS OF ZEBRONICS PLATINUM SERIES 700 WATT CAN IT HANDLE MY PC AS I AM NOT USING TOO MUCH OF STUFF & THE MAX CARD POWER DRAW IS 150 WATT TDP WHICH ASKS FOR 2 6 PIN 75 WATT
PLZ SUGGEST ME


----------



## sparx (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't ever go with bad PSU's like Zebronics, i ball, intex etc.
Try to get the PSU online if its not available but never compromise on it.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Compair the processors here:

Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Get Corsair VX450 or CX400 from here:

Buy Corsair SMPS | Corsair SMPS in India | Buy Corsair SMPS Online at cheap Price

These prices include shipping as now-a-days, Primeabgb.com is giving free shipping & it is really very fast.


----------



## bapun (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry but i just need to use this configuration for 4-5 months then i am planing on upgrading my pc up until that instance i want to play games so can  ZEBRONICS PLATINUM SERIES 700 WATT CAN IT HANDLE MY PC as I am not having a too high FI  configuration as some of my friends are using ZEBRONICS PLATINUM SERIES power suppy 
INTEL CORE 2 Duo E 7500 2.93GHZ 
MOTHER BOARD--- INTEL DG-35
HDD---7200RPM SEAGATE 320 GB
DVD WRITER ----SONY DVD WRITER 
RAM----2GB ZION 800MHz

PLZ COULD ANY 1 PLZ TELL ME COULD I BUY IT ?????????????????


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2011)

bapun said:
			
		

> Sorry but i just need to use this configuration for 4-5 months then i am planing on upgrading my pc up until that instance i want to play games so can ZEBRONICS PLATINUM SERIES 700 WATT CAN IT HANDLE MY PC as I am not having a too high FI configuration as some of my friends are using ZEBRONICS PLATINUM SERIES power suppy
> INTEL CORE 2 Duo E 7500 2.93GHZ
> MOTHER BOARD--- INTEL DG-35
> HDD---7200RPM SEAGATE 320 GB
> ...




A 700 w PSU is not needed for this PC. A FSP SAGA II 500w (Rs.2200) should be enough for this and also your next PC (if you use no SLI)


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2011)

and FSP>>>>>ZEBRONICS in terms of quality,reliability


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, u too r from Orissa. Which city???


----------



## bapun (Apr 6, 2011)

i am from bhubaneswar as no good power suppy is available here xcept zebronics wat to buy all are suggesting the power suppy that r not available here for psu iball,zebronics only these 2 are available here so i think that zebronics 700 platinum is far bettere than iball 
as no good psu is available here wat can be done .....and if i buy online if any thing happens to the psu who will claim the warrrenty yaar tell me i no i can buy online from ebay
there are problem that is the why i can't buy


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2011)

if you really think that online may cause problem then its not so
there are many reliable online shopping sites too

check out for
SMC international


----------



## bapun (Apr 6, 2011)

listen up for wat am i asking i will upgrade my pc later after 4-5 months but still i want to play games in my configuration 
Sorry but i just need to use this configuration for 4-5 months then i am planing on upgrading my pc up until that instance i want to play games so can ZEBRONICS PLATINUM SERIES 700 WATT CAN IT HANDLE MY PC as I am not having a too high FI configuration as some of my friends are using ZEBRONICS PLATINUM SERIES power suppy
INTEL CORE 2 Duo E 7500 2.93GHZ
MOTHER BOARD--- INTEL DG-35
HDD---7200RPM SEAGATE 320 GB
DVD WRITER ----SONY DVD WRITER
RAM----2GB ZION 800MHz
asus EAH 6850 
so can the ZEBRONICS PLATINUM SERIES 700 PSU HANDLE THIS PC


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, it will handle this PC and next PC even if u use SLI or cossfire in next PC. dont worry. get it if you find it at good price.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2011)

FSP, Corsiar are available in BBSR. Our forum member Vickybat has already found them. PM him to get more detail.


----------



## bapun (Apr 8, 2011)

hey guys wat do u think of MAX PAYNE 3 wen is it going to be relesed or is it finally going to be relesed or not................


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2011)

Cilus,
only Corsair CX-430, CX-500 and CX-600 for 2.6k, 3.2k, 4.1k respectively here. No other series are available. No other good series from Corsair available.
And FSP SAGAII 500W and 400W are available for 2.6k and 2.3k respectively. 

IMO SAGAII 500W will be good choice then.

BTW what is the cost of Zebronics 700W Platinum SMPS..???
600W costs 2.6k and 700W will cost around 3.2k IMO.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 8, 2011)

Zebronics Platinum 700W is around 3.2K. It is a good PSU with decent enough build quality and better than local PSUs in a good margin. I was using it intially with my Phenom II 955, HD 5770, 2X2 GB DDR3 and 2 TB of HDD for almost 6 to 8 months and there was not a single problem. I have tested it with a GTX 285 with great success. It can provide 35 Amp current in the 12V rail and easily handle a HD 6950 2 GB.


----------



## bapun (Apr 9, 2011)

thank you for ur help i was thing of buying 2nd hand psu that was from zebronics pro 600 watt but it was already old & it  had only 1 year warraty left he was charging me 3k

ok for cabinet i was planning for zebronics aviator how is this cabinet & features can any i say 
as i am planning on buying it wats it costs


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

^^so what all you need now and what is your budget for that?


----------



## bapun (Apr 9, 2011)

its around 5k  i was planning on 1>zebronics aviator 2> zebronics invador etc


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

*@ bapun*

Hey buddy i am from cuttack. If you are planning to buy cabinets, think no other brand than coolermaster if buying from bbsr. Coolermaster is available here and that too with great prices. Our forum member cilus bought a *cm 690II advanced @ 5.5k *from here.

Its way way better than any zebronics cabinet in looks and build quality. Cm usp100 is available @ 3.2k.

For psu, aditya infotech in bbsr deals with corsair and fsp psu's. They will get all the other high end corsair series but will take some time. I have spoken to them about this.

Get the fsp sagaII 500 @ 2.6k. You can even negotiate with them for a better price and might get it cheaper than online prices. This psu can handle upto a radeon 6870 or maybe 6950 easily.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

5k for only cabinet?


----------



## bapun (Apr 10, 2011)

hello vicky can u just give me the detail address of aditya info tech or even if any phone no  plz i just want to speak to me 
help me yaar plz 
if good psu is available i will buy that why to buy zebronics ?????????
ok in next post plz u reply to me


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2011)

Mr. Tarun Bahal - 9337325201
9437577337, 9861022337


----------



## bapun (Apr 11, 2011)

hello piyush r u having any address of aditya infotech & these  phone no r not working just the last one woked but he was biswajit mahapatra from it care & he was not selling smps 
wat to do yaar...........?????????????????

just help me out here ..............???????????????????
no goods PSU???????


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2011)

just drop a PM to member named CILUS


----------



## bapun (Apr 11, 2011)

ok wat would be the cost of cooler master silent pro gold 600watt psu i want its price ??????????


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2011)

Try this no. then 8908811890. 
I too have ordered a FSP SAGAII 500W from them.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> just drop a PM to member named CILUS



Off the topic: Piyush, I think u've gained enough strength for now. . When you are gonna stop the dips as you've already created a world record. You know over exercise is bad for help .


----------



## bapun (Apr 13, 2011)

wat is the price of cooler master silent pro gold 600watt psu in india???????????


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

Its price is €129 which translates to around  rs.5600 approx


----------



## bapun (Apr 14, 2011)

hello there guys i just looked up for all smps available in bhubaneswar & also looked for corsair ,  cooler master ,but no good powersupply is available in here i was looking for cooler master silent pro gold 600 watt psu but nothing yaar i just got the info it only had coller master real power & GX series SMPS 

i just went up to the cooler master distributer he told me he cannot get this smps for me 
& some one told corsair was available in here tell him to contact me 

no corsair SMPS is avaialble in here ..............................?????/////////////"""""""""""""" in orissa BHUBANESWAR


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

btw if only cooler master is available and if you are not able to buy online
then look out for cooler master real power series
its the only good and reliable series by cooler master


----------



## d3p (Apr 15, 2011)

Piyush said:


> btw if only cooler master is available and if you are not able to buy online
> then look out for cooler master real power series
> its the only good and reliable series by cooler master



Not only real power, go with Silent Pro Gold or Silent Pro M series, they are good.

Just stay away from GX & Extreme Series.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Not only real power, go with Silent Pro Gold or Silent Pro M series, they are good.
> 
> Just stay away from GX & Extreme Series.



actually i pointed out of the two options he had
and yea....silent pro gold is the best that we can get from CM
their modular series is also worthy


----------



## bapun (Apr 16, 2011)

i dont think that any where in orissa or bhubaneswar corsair SMPS is available as i hav already talked to the distributer for CO0LER MASTER HE ONLY HAS COOLER MASTER   GX SERIES & XTREME POWER I HAD JUST WENT TO HIS OFFICE


----------

